# Storin my Oats!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No, not sowin my oats-storin my oats!

I get lots a old fashioned rolled oats, a feller I work with gets me them by the case. I give him smoked chicken, I get oats! So, how ta store them long term.

I found a feller what came up with this idear on how to vac seal mylar bags, so I put 42 oz a oats in the bag an then a strip a vacuum bag in there an seal away! Works really well!










From what I've read, these should keep nigh on ta 30 years stored this away!:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Coot, I have been interested in vacuum sealing. This adds more suction to the thought.  Maybe I should cash in Cabelas points on one of those thar contraptions.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the jar sealin attachment to, works great on mason jars. Them vac sealers er worth their wieght in gold! Love mine an use is all the time fer so many things.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I use my seal-a-meal on smaller mylar bags as well. I just put up brown sugar and white powdered sugar that way. One of my large mylar bag that was torn was turned into small bags using the my sealer. It sure has saved me money.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I vacuum seal as well. Great for dehydrated potatoes, etc. Do you add O2 absorbers as well?


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Note:Rancid Oats will have a cardboard like, slightly bitter flavor. So if you open a bag and it's like this, something went horribly wrong.

When it comes to long term storage, three factors play a role in shelf life. Oil content, moisture and temperature. The more oil, the more moisture and the higher the temperatures the shorter the shelf life, conversely the less oils/fats, the less moisture and the lower the temperature. The longer the shelf life.

It's always best to remove as much moisture as possible before storage and during storage and to store at as low of a temperature as possible as for every 10 or so degrees lowered equates to a rough doubling in shelf life. While a small percentage of foods are hardly affected by temperature, the vast majority benefit by being stored at a lower temperate. 

With that being said, some sources claim rolled oats when properly stored can be perfectly edible for 30 years even stored at roughly room temperature.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> I vacuum seal as well. Great for dehydrated potatoes, etc. Do you add O2 absorbers as well?


The place I buy my bags from includes em, so yup, toss one in ever bag.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I use o2's in all my storage except for sugars and salts. The first time I put sugar up (long time ago) I put 02's in it...it was a hard block. It took a hammer and 2 ice picks to break it! Live and learn.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am getting my food saver tomorrow! I got a 30% off coupon from Kohl's and a gift card from my MIL from Christmas so it should bring it down more into my price range!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I am getting my food saver tomorrow! I got a 30% off coupon from Kohl's and a gift card from my MIL from Christmas so it should bring it down more into my price range!


You will LOVE it!! 

I haven't used any kind of special storage for any of my food stuffs that will be used within a year or two. I am lucky enough to have a room that stays at around 60 degrees or so and the only time the light is on is when I am in there putting stuff up or inventorying. Not had anything go bad yet.

We are about to start purchasing several hundred dollars of FD stuff for use longer than 2 years out. I will continue to rotate the "regular" storebought stuff but the FD stuff I will leave alone for the most part.

Our biggest single problem now is water ... We live within walking distance of a lake but have no way to filter it. I really need to buckle down and get a Berkey.


----------

